# water wheel



## bs0604 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Rgollar (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome picture thats something that I would actually hang in my house. Very nice


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Apr 3, 2012)

Man I am totally digging this!!!!


----------



## Hickeydog (Apr 3, 2012)

That is a fantastic example of what true HDR is all about.  A little heavy on the saturation, but no eye-gouging vomit spewing colors.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 3, 2012)

Mabry Mill, isn't it?  Beautiful shot and very well done HDR.

I've been there to but your shot is far better than mine.


----------



## ann (Apr 3, 2012)

lovely


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 3, 2012)

Great job, I would like to see a little bit more warmth to it but that is just me. Looks like a cool place to be!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 3, 2012)

Great processing job bs.


----------



## mistermonday (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful shot, excellent processing. I would definitely hang this one on a wall.
Regards, Murray


----------



## bs0604 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for the kind comments.  You have no idea how many pictures I take to get a few worth putting through Photomatix and how few of those I consider worth posting.


----------



## photogav9 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great processing and great subject


----------



## Bynx (Apr 4, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> Thank you for the kind comments.  You have no idea how many pictures I take to get a few worth putting through Photomatix and how few of those I consider worth posting.



I wish more people were as considerate as you. Most, it seems, post every piece of crap they have, in the hopes some blind fool will say the pigs ear looks like a silk purse. In this case, it really is a silk purse.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 4, 2012)

Bynx said:


> bs0604 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the kind comments.  You have no idea how many pictures I take to get a few worth putting through Photomatix and how few of those I consider worth posting.
> ...



I know I am probably one of those guys.:er:

When you are new to HDR you want to put out everything you do in hopes that you get acceptance and one is very proud of their new found methods, then you get shot down and bashed, then you build off those harsh words that hurt so much because you were so proud of your work but you keep on posting because you know at some point something has to give. At this point one person falls in loves with your method and you feel that everyone else was wrong and this one guy keeps you going. Thats all it took is one person to keep you in the game. So you continue on and on and post and post and waiting for another acceptance post so reassure you that its not all for nothing. You start to develop a defensive attitude because people just don't get you and what your trying to do. Now you are at a point that breaking point because it seems nothing you do is gaining any respect. Now its time to step back and take a hard look at yourself to see where you went wrong. You post again and now you get a few more positive critiques and a handful of negative critiques. However the good out way the bad and you push your self and push yourself and shoot and you shoot and process and process. Now you realize you don't need acceptance you just need to shoot for the love of doing it and you have to be happy. Listen to the feedback  and apply when yo think its needed better yourself and skills. You realize you can not please everyone so why try only please yourself and if you have learned anything it will show.

This is me, and without posting so much this would have never happened. The point I am trying to make is that when someone is new we should give them the support they need and help them out and not think we are so much better than them because you have more experience. Just like the lottery (which I don't play) You can't win if you don't play (why I don't win) Same applies here. If are not posting many many many shots you can not learn. It should die down as you progress but you should still post your work periodically for critique to make sure that you stay on track. When people just post critiques and never post their work it does question their position and skill.
Its good to help people folks its good to post your work as well and there is never a perfect photo for everyone. 

I think in this case with* bs0604 *he is doing something good because he is choosing what he thinks is worthy and by doing so he is self critiquing which I think in the end will give him a better eye out on the field.

Something many can learn from but,,,,, you need to start somewhere and I for one would have not gotten to the point I am at with out the many many posts from the moment  I signed up. Now I am more confident I think I have a way better grasp of HDR and also composition.  I like what I like and now its all about doing it for the love of doing it. Its ok now if people do not like my work and now I can accept that and move on rather than dwell on why they don't. Everybody learns different and I think that what this forum should be about is teaching and not preaching.

This was not a shot at anyone just a way to look at things why a person would post so much photos even though they may not be pig silk....:hug::


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 6, 2012)

Outstanding. Just simply outstanding.


----------



## banderson (Apr 6, 2012)

I love it. Would you happen to have a high res version floating out there somewhere? I would love to set this as my background.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't look at image and think nice HDR, I look at it and think what a lovely image. Framing, lighting, subject all excellent. Congrats!


----------



## apholbert (Apr 6, 2012)

This is really a great photo.  Congratulations.


----------



## jafa (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!!


----------

